# Damaged Coat Help



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I have over brushed/incorrectly brushed - not sure what I've done but my show coat looks horrible. It is fly away and looks like split ends on the white part of her coat. Any suggestions as to how to repair the damage I've done.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

If it's static you can try an anti-static spray. I've found it works best spraying some on the brush first instead of directly on the dog. I have a Bio-groom anti-static but I'm not too crazy about it. I'm going to get the one made by Isle of Dogs I've read rave reviews about those products. If you're using a slicker brush you may have damaged the coat with that, the teeth can scratch delicate hair. Most slicker brushes are best left for dogs with thicker hair shafts such as Goldens and Newfies. The only tools I use on my dog is my Christ Christensen mini brush and a greyhound comb, as neither of those would damage her coat. I would try a heavy duty conditioner such as Isle of Dogs Heavy Management, that might repair some of the damage. You can buy it on amazon.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Before, I blow dry I use a combination of Chris Christensen Silk Spirits & Plush Puppy Seabreeze Oil. With both products a lil goes a long way. If you use too much you will wind up with a greasy looking coat but give it a few days & it will absorb. With the Seabreeze Oil I usually apply it by hand rather than spraying it. That way it also distributes more evenly. I do one squirt per leg. A total of 3 or 4 for the body & 2 for the head. You can also add a tablespoon to a quart of water for maintenance grooming.

http://plushpuppyusa.com/Seabreeze-Oil-Spray-Bottle/P167_103/
http://plushpuppyusa.com/page.php?tpg=QU_HAVANESE

http://www.chrissystems.com/shampoo...oming-show-dog-cat-leave-in-conditioners.aspx

You can also find both on Cherrybrook.com & ShowDogStore.com


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

GrannyMouse said:


> I have over brushed/incorrectly brushed - not sure what I've done but my show coat looks horrible. It is fly away and looks like split ends on the white part of her coat. Any suggestions as to how to repair the damage I've done.


 I don't think anything can actually repair a already damaged coat. Their are so many products that just coat the hair but its not actually fixing it. I had a very difficult time while Zoey was blowing her coat and I used a product that a bunch of folks here disagreed with me using but I tell you it really worked!
It is called summerwinds winners protect a coat. it restores dry, brittle dull or limp, damaged coats. You fill your grooming tub with about 4 gallons water and add about a quarter cup to the water and just have them soak in it for about 10 min while pouring over their backs. It is a leave on product you want to stop about two weeks before a show and use a 6.5 ph shampoo to wash it out. I really noticed a huge difference. I still use it all the time for butt baths I think it is helping prevent staining. I also would like to buy some anti static stuff . Diet is also the most important thing as I'm sure you know.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> Before, I blow dry I use a combination of Chris Christensen Silk Spirits & Plush Puppy Seabreeze Oil. With both products a lil goes a long way. If you use too much you will wind up with a greasy looking coat but give it a few days & it will absorb. With the Seabreeze Oil I usually apply it by hand rather than spraying it. That way it also distributes more evenly. I do one squirt per leg. A total of 3 or 4 for the body & 2 for the head. You can also add a tablespoon to a quart of water for maintenance grooming.
> 
> http://plushpuppyusa.com/Seabreeze-Oil-Spray-Bottle/P167_103/
> http://plushpuppyusa.com/page.php?tpg=QU_HAVANESE
> ...


Thanks for the links. Very interesting.


----------

